# Crystal Palace Reptiles



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

What are they like?
I hear there meant to be quite good, so I was just wondering how good the animals are there and if they high quality?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I was at Crystal Palace yesterday to pick up my TUG snow and their animals all look top quality. Staff were really nice and helpful even let us have a look at the high end gecko morphs they had. 

I would recommend them.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

yea. just i am getting into tree boas(yes those horrid things with big teeth:lol2 and i noticed they had amazons in.

i was interested in the papuans until i read they are dodgey feeders and if you breed(what i plan on doing) the babies may only take lizards and i dont know where to get frozen anoles/house geckos


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Would highly recommend Crystal Palace Reps! I had a couple of their Candoia carinata carinata off them early on this year, unfortuantly they lasted a month and then passed on within 4 days of each other. That is nothing against CPR, it's just a chance you take with such delicate WC non-feeders. Thinking about heading there this weekend tho to pick up another pair. 

Like I say, highy recommend them, can't remember the girls name in there but she was very helpful and knowledgable.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

the reps are top class.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

I would highly recommend Crystak Palace Reptiles - there stock range, depth and quality is hard to match any where in the country.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

there an excellent shop with lots of experience, good stock range, certainly one of the best


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

high quality reptiles, cant fault them, ball python morphs tht they stock are amazing


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but they also sell alot of nerd's royal morphs aswell dont they ????


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

oh and forgot 2 say been there and it is a good shop


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I visited there last week and picked up a copy of The Complete Boa Constrictor after spending ages wandering around just ogling the stock...the place is like Toys'R'Us for herpers! fantastic stuff.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*u*

from what iv hered they good


----------



## TAXI (Apr 5, 2008)

My nearest proper Rep Shop..............Darren the Owner is a well nice Bloke really helpful..............:2thumb:


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

cpr is good, ive been there they have some amazing snakes and thats not to mention what they got out back, if ur lucky enough to get out back you will love it, and i cant fault darren either


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

CPR is a brilliant shop :notworthy: went up today to get a Phantom leopard gecko and Darren was kind enough to show me and the OH loads of royal morphs that aren't on display :2thumb: I want that woma pastel sooooo bad :mf_dribble:


----------

